

FaceNet: A Unified Embedding for Face Recognition and Clustering - sabalaba
http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.03832

======
sabalaba
To summarize, with this pre-print, Google's "FaceNet" holds the current record
on performance on the LFW unconstrained face verification task with an
accuracy of 0.9963 +- 0.09. Looking at the other top results on LFW, it's
clear that the LFW data set is saturated.

[http://vis-www.cs.umass.edu/lfw/results.html](http://vis-
www.cs.umass.edu/lfw/results.html)

